# Campsite El Escorial near Madrid-anyone used it?



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

has anyone used the campsite at El Escorial (ACSI) just west of Madrid. we're getting ferry to Santander and will probably have to go to Haro overnight unless dock and get of ferry promptly, but ideally would like to get a bit further south.
any info on El Escorial would be appreciated.
anyone getting ferry Portsmouth to Santander this Sunday coming?


----------



## moby56 (Sep 16, 2010)

Ther is a good camp site south of Madrid about 42km it is in the book cant remember name off top of head but was there last week very nice town and rail travel to Madrid 13.40euro return for 2


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

moby56, guess you mean Aranjuez? that's really where we want to head for our first stop, but too far as ferry (if on time) docks Santander 12 noon local time, approx 2 hrs unloading, then 5 to 6 hour drive to Aranjuez. have previously looked round the royal gardens, but this time want to look round the town.
El Escorial was just that bit closer to Santander, but don't know anything about it. probably still too far to get to comfortably from Santander, but exploring all options.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

We remember El Escorial well from a few years ago. We woke up there and had to dig ourselves out of snow up to our hubcaps. Madrid is at quite a high altitude! Anyway, the campsite is quite large with shop, restuarant, etc, all open but a bit quiet this time of year (we were there in Febuary also) as you would expect. Suggest you turn off the A1 onto the N110 and approach El Escorial via Segovia. This proved a good route and of course avoids Madrid altogether.

Another alternative north of Madrid is Camping Pico de la Miel, just off the A1 at La Cabrera. South of Madrid, Camping Despenaperros at Santa Elena is right next to the motorway in an area devoid of campsites. 

Ron


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

If you don't want to travel too far you could stay at the Aire at Aguilar de Campoo 68 miles from Santander. I've not stayed there but intend to later in the year.

Coordinates here:

Latitude: (North) 42.78627° decimal or 42 ° 47â€² 10 572â€²â€² 
Longitude: (West) - 4.25725° decimal or - 4 ° 15â€² 26 1â€²â€² 


A bit more information can be found on the campingcar-infos site.


----------



## Bethune (Apr 21, 2008)

We stayed there for two nights in November 2008. Enormous holiday complex (look at the google maps satellite view) with different zones and I think we were one of two motorhomes staying there. Not all the wash rooms were open so a recce first to see which one is open to avoid a long walk may be useful. Just a little bit spooky out of season ! Did not make use of the restaurant or shop. Interesting location though just down the road from Franco's monument. Buses run from the entrance on the main road (bit of a trek from campsite) to Madrid or El Escorial.
Philip


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

I stayed there in 2009. 

My recollection of El Escorial is that it was a bit of the El Escorial town - we had to drive in to park there - and El Escorial itself I didn't like at all - it had a foreboding feel to it.

Not far on from there is Segovia which was a much more pleasant town, loads to see including the wonderful aqueduct, and the campsite just close enough to walk / enough taxis for an easy trip back from the town. 

On the other side of Madrid, I stayed at a lovely site at Toledo - a fabulous city to visit, the campsite a short walk into the city, with excellent views, and a nice restaurant. 

I'd skip El Escorial if I were you, and stay at one of these two.


----------



## mach (Jan 18, 2008)

We will be on the same ferry but are heading west from santander


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Steles.....if you want to o/n at aranjuez it is easily do- able, the ferry doesnt take 2 hours to disembark, unless something goes chronically wrong, and the nights are lighter

I used that ferry in december and was having a coffee at home near malaga by 10.pm that night......OK I was in a car that time  

If something holds you up I can recommend the site at Aranda del Duero south of Burgos

Lynda


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

wow :!: well that's a lot of info, thanks to you all  
getting mixed feelings about El Escorial, from all your different comments and would certainly prefer to avoid snow if poss.
ob1, we've used Pico de la Miel before and it should be achievable if ferry is on time, maybe it'll be better to go Burgos and down A1 rather than the west route and across from Vallodilad.
gelathae, funnily enough we had logged a site at Aguilar de Campoo Oct 2009, but managed to get much further south as conditions so good, but most sites in that area close end Oct and open Apr 'cos near Picos mountains and can get snowy. looks a good stopover though weather permitting.
Lynda (savannah), Aranda de Duero was recommended to us once before as a possible NH, assume you mean camping costajan? if it's that one the CC book suggests difficult access for larger outfits due to trees and sandy soil?? it would certainly be reasonable drive, and not out of our way like Haro, if ferry late getting in.
will look up all the other suggestions too. you've all certainly given us lots of options to consider. many thanks


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

mach said:


> We will be on the same ferry but are heading west from santander


mach, we'll look out for you - assume you've still got a Burstner 821


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Hi Steles......yes its that site....how long is your van ?
Mine is 6.86m and I had no problems.... head over to the right hand side ....loads of space.
Remember it will be virtually empty so very easy anyway to access.
I just wouldnt want to drive an artic around it :lol: 

Lynda


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

HeatherChloe said:


> Not far on from there is Segovia which was a much more pleasant town, loads to see including the wonderful aqueduct, and the campsite just close enough to walk / enough taxis for an easy trip back from the town.
> On the other side of Madrid, I stayed at a lovely site at Toledo - a fabulous city to visit, the campsite a short walk into the city, with excellent views, and a nice restaurant.


unfortunately Camping el Acueducto,Segovia, is only open Apr-Sept, but Camping el Greco at Toledo is open all year. both look worth a visit.


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

PS......the best/easiest route south is definately santander/burgos/madrid and down but I would always keep clear of camping anywhere in the surroundings of madrid.....just in case.
I do however wildcamp at the aire/rest area....we call it the moroccan one cos its written in arabic......just down from the summit of somosierra and never had any probs.
It has toilets (use that term loosely  ) and cafe in season.......loads of room there for vans and especially good out of season....gets full in summer, and far enough away from madrid to hopefully avoid the chancers.
I'll be heading back up soon, in fact should be there 4 weeks today !
Lynda


----------



## mach (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi Steles got the burstner in october last year so first big trip, you can tell it's us just look for the motorbike on the back.


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

savannah said:


> Hi Steles......yes its that site....how long is your van ?
> Mine is 6.86m and I had no problems.... head over to the right hand side ....loads of space.
> Lynda


Lynda, our van is just a bit longer than yours, so we should be ok from what you've said. expect we'll make a decision when we're on the ferry and know if it will dock on time, etc.
thanks for all the useful tips


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

mach said:


> Hi Steles got the burstner in october last year so first big trip, you can tell it's us just look for the motorbike on the back.


should be easy to spot :!: we're aiming to park overnight and go through the barrier to line up in the morning


----------



## Tmax (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi, If you are not in a great hurry and do stop at El Escorial, it is a very interesting place to see with the royal palace there where lots of the Spanish Royal family are interred. also The Valee de Los is just along the road and is the national monument to those killed in the civil war, it is also the place where Franco is buried. An amazing place and well worth a visit.

Regards, Tom


Toujours a Vacances !


----------

